# Mail from VFS



## platinicardoz (Apr 29, 2014)

Dear All,
Could someone explain what the following email message means
"The processed visa application for GWF reference number GWFxxxxxxxx was received at the UK Visa Application Centre on 6/5/2014 5:35 PM . It was collected by our courier partner on 6/5/2014 5:35 PM and will be delivered to the chosen address.
Please note this is an auto generated e-mail. Please do NOT reply to this email."


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

If you applied in India, it probably means when you submitted your documents at a VAC, it was then picked up by courier company for delivery to a visa processing centre (decision making centre), which used to be New Delhi but they may have other venues as well.


----------



## platinicardoz (Apr 29, 2014)

I had submitted my application and Biometrics at VFS Bangalore on 23/05/2014 and had received the following message the same day "Your Visa application - GWFxxxxxxx , has been dispatched to the UKVI Decision Making Centre, Bangalore."

The visa processing Centre is Chennai, India


----------

